# Transfert image iTouch vers mac ?



## Guiga027 (10 Mars 2011)

Bonjours à tous,

Voilà j'aimerai savoir comment on fait pour transférer mes photos prise sur mon iTouch pour le mettre sur mon MacBook pro 
Merci​


----------



## Tekta (10 Mars 2011)

Salut!
T'as juste à ouvrir Iphoto et normalement dans la colonne de gauche tu verras apparaître ton Itouch.
Tu pourras alors cliquer dessus et voir les photos que tu peux et veux importer


----------



## Guiga027 (10 Mars 2011)

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Tekta (10 Mars 2011)

Y a pas de quoi


----------

